# LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März


*LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?​*
Es gab ja Anzeichen, dass sich der LFV Baden-Württemberg nach den anglerfeindlichen Taten der Vorgängerverbände das erste Mal in Richtung Angler entwickelte (raus aus DAFV, Kampf gegen Nachtangelverbot etc.).

Das scheint aber alten Betonköpfen aus den fusionierten "Altverbänden" zu schnell, zu weit und in die falsche Richtung zu gehen (eben das erste Mal Richtung Angler)  ...

Nun hört man, dass es seit der Fusion, als der jetzige Präsi Oberacker anfing, das alles zu versuchen wenigstens etwas in Richtung "anglerfreundlich" zu drehen, schon die alten Seilschaften dagegen anfingen zu kämpfen (man hört da immer wieder speziell die Namen Reuther und Schramm (Ex-VfG Präsi und GF) - unverifiziert!).

Aus mehreren gut informierten Quellen kamen jetzt Gerüchte, dass Präsident Oberacker nun zurück getreten sei, kurz vor der Mitgliederversammlung des LFV-B-W.

Demnächst soll angeblich dazu eine Meldung kommen.

Die "alten Seilschaften" wollen sich jetzt (wie im DAFV), einen Politiker (im Gespräch angeblich: Arnulf Freiherr von Eyb, CDU) holen als Präsident, "über dem" dann die "alte Garde" weiter ihr (Un)Wesen treiben kann.

Zurück in DAFV, Kampf FÜR ein Nachtangelverbot etc.. - alles wie früher GEGEN statt für Angler und Angeln - das dürfte nun wieder die altbekannte Richtung geben.

Wie beim DAFV wurde hier auch die Fusion in Baden-Württemberg  durchgezogen, ohne vorher die angelpolitischen Linien zu klären, so dass dieser Kampf nun nach der Fusion ausgetragen wird.

Ob dadurch der Verband in Baden-Württemberg wie der DAFV auch auseinander fallen wird, ob Vereine das weiter so mitmachen werden (es sind ja eh nur gut die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W in den Verbänden organisiert), das wird sich alles zeigen.

Wenn jetzt aber zusätzlich zu anglerfeindlichen Parteien wie Grüne und SPD, die in B-W regieren (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149), nun auch wieder der LFV-B-W in eine anglerfeindliche Richtung dreht, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, was das für Angler und das Angeln in B-W bedeuten kann............


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Bestätigung jetzt da:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/124-mitteilung-des-geschaeftsfuehrenden-praesidiums


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Man wird nun fairerweise warten müssen, ob sich die eher anglerfeindlichen "alten Garden" (jetzige Vizes, alte GF und so weiter) aus den Altverbänden durchsetzen werden, die ja auch bisher immer FÜR das Nachtangelverbot (und damit GEGEN Angler) waren:
Und die nun wieder das Ruder übernehmen..

Oder ob in den im LFV organisierten Vereine einmal clever genug sind, mehr an ihre Angler zu denken, statt das zu glauben, was ihnen die Verbandler von oben erzählen und dann  Anträgen wie Rückkehr in DAFV und Kampf FÜR ein Nachtangelverbot eine klare und eindeutige Abfuhr erteilen...

Meine Befürchtung ist klar - wie es kommt, wird man sehen...


Und wir werden dann wieder berichten..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Einfach folgende Seite lesen, dann ist doch alles klar, wie der Verband tickt:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/117-catch-release

 Über deutsche Angler(verbände) lacht die Welt.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Geile Homepage.

Man liest nicht, dass man sich vllt mal dafür einsetzt, dass Bild der Angelei gegen die Ansicht der "Naturfreunde" im Sinne eines Freizeit- und Erholungswertes neu zu definieren!

Auch ein genial einleuchtender Vergleich mit der Benutzung der Natur durch Mountainbikes. 
Dazu sollte man wissen, dass BaWü das Bundesland ist, in dem man Wege mit dem MTB unterhalb einer Breite von 2 Metern nicht befahren darf!
Fehlt nur noch das man "Abnutzung" oder "Ausnutzung" schreibt!

Offenbar grundsätzlich erstmal alles verboten!

Was für ein freiheitliches Bundesland! 

Jetzt bekomme ich Blutdruck!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich Blutdruck!


Willkommen im Club.............


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Die verdienen den Untergang im Sog des DAFV!

Im Zusammenhang mit der Fifa habe ich gestern einen treffenden Vergleich gehört, der lautete vom Sinn so. Da sitzt ein Gremium in einem von ihren Mitgliedern getrennten Raum und das einzige was sie von den Wänden zurückkommend hören, ist ihr eigenes Murmeln. Darauf fühlen sie sich in ihrem Handeln bestätigt und bekräftigt!


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Der DAFV-kritische offene Brief nach der Umweltkatastrophe an der Jagst hat es ja schon mal nicht auf die neue Seite geschafft.
Letzten Herbst gab es viele kritische Stimmen gegen den DAFV wegen seines Nichtstuens an der Jagst. Deshalb gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ein Rückschritt in Sachen wie Nachtangelverbot oder Eintritt in den DAFV einfach abgenickt wird.
Jedenfalls wird ein Auseinanderbrechen oder schlimmer, die komplette ideologische Trimmung auf DAFV, nicht ohne größere Flurschäden für die Fischerei von Statten gehen.

Und sie sägten an den Ästen, auf denen sie saßen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfach folgende Seite lesen, dann ist doch alles klar, wie der Verband tickt:
> http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/117-catch-release
> 
> Über deutsche Angler(verbände) lacht die Welt.



Zu Recht !!

In U.K.stünde der Verursacher so einer Website am nächsten Tag auf der Strasse.

Mal wieder ein weiteres trauriges Beispiel dafür,das es in D mitnichten irgendwelcher ideologisch schräg tickender Pseudoschschützer bedarf,um das Angeln in D immer schwieriger werden zu lassen.

Das schaffen div. Verbandsstalinisten samt ihrer Hinterwäldlerischen Ansichten auch ohne PETA & Co.

Bezahlt durch Angler..[emoji21] [emoji379] 

Man(n) fasst sich da nur noch an den Kopf.

Leute in B-W wacht mal auf,wer solche Ansichten vertritt,hat in einer Anglerischen Interessenvertretung nicht die Bohne zu suchen..nicht mal als Besucher das 2 Cent Stück auf dem Teppich.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Der lfvbw hat einen Haushalt von ca. 1,5 Mio € oder mehr. Davon müssen "14 Angestellte", davon 6 Biologen, die Geschäftsstellen, die sinnfreie Lachszucht in Wolfach bezahlt werden. Da bleibt dann halt nicht viel für Angler übrig.Und Zeit für deren Probleme auch nicht wirklich. Und es gibt auf den Geschäftsstellen keinen Betriebswirt oder Verwaltungsfachmann. Die Biologen können angeblich alles selber besser regeln.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Hel,

 sag ich doch glatt "Wir können alles außer Hochdeutsch"
 Traurig, traurig und man hatte doch Hoffnung.

 Grussen Michael


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Wenn man das Aufatmen der BaWü-Angler in der letzten Zeit verfolgt hat, die Hoffnungen, die der langsame Wandel erweckt hat, ist dies eine vernichtende Meldung.

Und dass ein Mann wie Oberacker so schnell das Handtuch schmeißen muss, zeigt wie stark die Betonkopffraktion (noch) ist. Man muss Schlimmstes befürchten, auch wenn sie das "Zurückdrehen des Rades" sicherlich anders verkaufen werden.

Wenn die Vereine nicht jetzt Dampf machen, wird die Betonkopffraktion ihren Stand so festigen, dass so schnell nicht wieder ein Reformer eine Chance bekommt.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/117-catch-release


Ein Armutszeugnis für eine Oganisation, die vorgibt, Anglerinteressen zu vertreten.
Da steht schwarz auf weiß, dass sie gar nicht daran denken dies zu tun und vor Angelgegnern längst kapituliert haben, schlimmer noch, sie erheben deren Sicht zu einem Maßstab für Angler.
Wie kann man nur so eine Scheixxe verfassen?! #q


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und dass ein Mann wie Oberacker so schnell das Handtuch schmeißen muss, zeigt wie stark die Betonkopffraktion (noch) ist.



Besonders schade ist auch, dass er nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit die Anglerinteressen im Landesnaturschutzverband nicht mehr vertreten wird und der Rücktritt somit stärker ins Gewicht fällt.

Die Betonkopffraktion wird stark bleiben, solange wir unsere antiquitierten Gesetze und Vereinsstrukturen in dem Maß aufrecht erhalten.
Wer was dagegen hat, ist über seinen Platz in einem fortschrittlichen Verein glücklich, angelt im Ausland oder gar nicht.
Die Betonköpfe rekrutieren (deutschlandweit) aus Vereinen mit:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300453

Wer sich so was ausdenkt, dem kann die LFischVO gar nicht beschissen genug sein. 





kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vereine nicht jetzt Dampf machen, wird die Betonkopffraktion ihren Stand so festigen, dass so schnell nicht wieder ein Reformer eine Chance bekommt.



Der nächste wird ein politischer Soldat.


MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

@ kati - 100%ig auf den Punkt gebracht,  das ist nicht anders zu deuten /verstehen. |good:

Die deutsche Anglerschaft schafft sich ab, bzw. lässt sich abschaffen. Traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ein Angelverein, der jetzt noch in diesem Verband bleibt (auch und gerade bei den Veröffentlichungen auf deren Seite) ist damit in meinen Augen als genauso anglerfeindlich anzusehen wie der Verband selber.

Genauso müssen sich Mitglieder aus Vereinen fragen, die ihre Vorstände nicht abwählen, wenn die einen solchen Verband unterstützen, warum sie ihre Vorstände so gewähren lassen.

Sie hätte die Macht, das zu ändern.......


----------



## kreuzass (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Meinst du jetzt die Basis, oder wen meinst du mit "sie"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Vereinsvorstände wählen Verbandler - organisierte Angelfischer die Vereinsvorstände..
Die organisierten Angelfischer hättens also in der Hand.

Man muss ja den Kopf vom stinkenden Fisch nicht füttern, man kann ihn auch abschlagen..


----------



## kreuzass (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ja, die Basis.


----------



## Burney (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Sicher,dass Oberacker mehr für die Angler tun wollte?

Ich erinnere mich irgendwie an einen anderen Oberacker, jedenfalls als Vereinsvorstand...

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Er hat es zumindest angefangen im Verband, Kampf gegen Nachtangelverbot etc. vorangetrieben.

Die jetzige Garde der alten VDSF-Betonköppe in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt, die sich jetzt wieder die Macht unter den Nagel reisst, die wieder ohne Not Angeln nur zur Verwertung statt als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung auch nach §1 Naturtschutzgesetz (Schutz der Natur zur Erholung) propagiert, und wieder mehr Natur vor Menschen schützen als Angler vertreten will, das braucht nun wirklich keiner.

Ich warte nur noch drauf, dass die wirklich wieder die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes zu sabotieren anfangen oder wieder dem DAFV beitreten und damit Anglergeld verbrennen.

Das hat Oberacker, nachgewiesen, zumindest bis jetzt zu seinem Rücktritt, besser gemacht gehabt.

Bei allen Fehlern, die man ihm unzweifelhaft vorher ablasten kann (ob in Vereins- oder Verbandsführung)..

Mit der jetzt wieder angreifenden "alten" (Verbots)Garde haben aber die Angler in B-W so oder so schon wieder verloren - siehe die Veröffentlichungen auf der Seite des Verbandes...


----------



## Burney (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ok, meine jedoch mich zu erinnern, dass er persönlich eine andere Meinung zum Nachtangeln hatte. Aber ich denke du bist da näher dran.

Letztes Jahr war auf unserer JHV auch das Thema Verbandsaustritt zur Abstimmung. Hr Sosat hat hier anschliessend einen Vortrag gehalten, was doch alles gemacht wird-ohne dass es jeder mitbekommt, blablabla. Scheinbar war auch das Argument der günstigen Rechtsschutzversicherung für viele ausschlaggebend.#q

Sind ja nur knapp 7 k jeden Jahr#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Oberacker war mit Sosat auch in Linkenheim (Politischer Fischereitag, wir berichteten), und hat da das erste Mal öffentlich klar gemacht, dass er und der Verband gegen das Nachtangelverbot kämpfen wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196

Unabhängig davon, was vorher war, wurde da klar Stellung bezogen.

Dass das den alten VDFS-Verbotsgranden und vor allem GF nicht so passt, ist sicher nachvollziehbar (gerade die GF wollen nen ruhigen Job und nicht "kämpfen" müssen)..

Die machten halt den gleichen Fehler bei der Fusion in B-W wie im Bund beim DAFV:
Angelpolitische Grundsätze, Ziele und Richtlinien wurden nicht vor der Fusion geklärt, so dass das nun nach der Fusion ausgekämpft werden muss.

Und wie beim DAFV leidet am Ende auch in B-W wieder der Angler und das Angeln darunter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da steht schwarz auf weiß, dass sie gar nicht daran denken dies zu tun und vor Angelgegnern längst kapituliert haben, schlimmer noch, sie erheben deren Sicht zu einem Maßstab für Angler.
> Wie kann man nur so eine Scheixxe verfassen?! #q



Genau der Passus über C&R ist doch am wenigsten verwerflich. Er wiederspiegelt klar die Entwicklung in Deutschland, weist darauf hin dass es nicht das Fischereirecht ist, sondern das Tierschutzgesetz und das Freizeit und Erholung nicht als vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes gilt.

Hätten sie statt "abwarten ob das mal als vernünftiger Grund gilt" geschrieben, dass sie alles dafür tun, dass dies mal so sein wird, wäre der Artikel gradezu perfekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hätten sie statt "abwarten ob das mal als vernünftiger Grund gilt" geschrieben, dass sie alles dafür tun, dass dies mal so sein wird, wäre der Artikel gradezu perfekt.


Dann müssten sie ja kämpfen statt abnicken ....

Sie sehen sich aber nicht als Kämpfer für Angler, sondern als Unterstützer der Ministerien und Behörden im Kampf gegen Angler..
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das den alten VDFS-Verbotsgranden und vor allem GF nicht so passt, ist sicher nachvollziehbar (gerade die GF wollen nen ruhigen Job und nicht "kämpfen" müssen)..



Und wenn man abnickt, muss man auch nicht Stellungnahmen schreiben, evtl. auch klagen, sich einsetzen - da sind doch nette Treffen der "verständnisvollen" Verbandstreter mit Behörden und in Ministerien bei Häppchen und einem Schluck weit angenehmer und gestalten den "Arbeits"tag deutlich freundlicher.

Man weist einfach statt dessen lieber immer drauf hin - "aaaaber das Gesetz.............".....

Statt für bessere Gesetze zu kämpfen..

Ist im Land wie im Bund so:
Wer solche Vertreter hat wie den DAFV oder den LFV-B-W, der braucht keine PETA mehr...

Ihr kennt die Frage ja schon:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen PETA und den (meisten) Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei?

PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt...


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Ja, die Basis.


Und die macht nix, ist bei jedem Thema zerstritten, jeder sieht nur bis zu seinem Tellerrand in Kaffeetassengröße.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das den alten VDFS-Verbotsgranden und vor allem GF nicht so passt, ...


GFs... man darf nicht vergessen, das sind Angestellte, weisungsgebunden den Präsidien, letztendlich der Mitgliederversammlung.
Dass die so ihr eigenes Ding draus machen, geht gar nicht!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau der Passus über C&R ist doch am  wenigsten verwerflich. Er wiederspiegelt klar die Entwicklung in  Deutschland, weist darauf hin dass es nicht das Fischereirecht ist,  sondern das Tierschutzgesetz und das Freizeit und Erholung nicht als  vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes gilt.
> 
> Hätten sie statt "abwarten ob das mal als vernünftiger Grund gilt"  geschrieben, dass sie alles dafür tun, dass dies mal so sein wird, wäre  der Artikel gradezu perfekt.


Genau so meinte ich das.
Der Teil "wir nehmen das alles so hin und  machen selber nix" führt einen Anglerverband ad absurdum, er wird dann  vollkommen sinn- & zwecklos.
Wenn dieses Prinzip auch für das Nachtangelverbot gilt, ist jede Hoffnung auf Reformen tot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> GFs... man darf nicht vergessen, das sind Angestellte, weisungsgebunden den Präsidien, letztendlich der Mitgliederversammlung.
> Dass die so ihr eigenes Ding draus machen, geht gar nicht!


Guck Dir doch nur mal Stellungnahmen von Verbandsbiologen und GF in der letzten Zeit an (DAFV, LSFV-SH, Weser-Ems etc., FFh-Gebiete, Salva, Berg, Happach-Kasan, Vollborn, Nachtangelverbot Emsauen, Salva, etc.) - in der freien Wirtschaft nennt man sowas doch  wohl eher Arbeitsverweigerung.....

Die WOLLEN nicht kämpfen, die wollen ein ruhiges Arbeitsleben!

Gut, dass es dann auch alternativ noch ein paar wenige positive Beispiele gibt (DFV, Dr. Breckling, FFH-Gebiete, LSFV-NDS, Gerken, Teichfledermaus etc.)..

Und wenn der LFV-B-W nun nicht mehr kämpfen will, sondern laut den eigenen Veröffentlichungen quasi abwarten, dass sich Stimmung und Gesetze ändern.......

*Hallo wach!!!*

Blutdruck......

zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Teil "wir nehmen das alles so hin und  machen selber nix" führt einen Anglerverband ad absurdum, er wird dann  vollkommen sinn- & zwecklos.



Das Verhalten des LFV ist für mich in dem Punkt nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll.
Da das Fangen und Zurücksetzen nahezu durchwegs als reine Spaßangelei dasteht, findet das in einer öffentlichen Diskussion niemals die nötige Akzeptanz und würde daran auch scheitern.
C&R würde medial in kürzester Zeit komplett zerfetzt werden, passiert teilweise schon, ohne dass von höherer Stelle darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird.
Eine reißerische Doku über einen Paylake und das Thema ist vom Tisch.

Warum sollte man eine nicht zu gewinnende Debatte lostreten?|kopfkrat

Die C&R-Diskussion ist anglerfeindliche Politik, da das allgemein erlaubte Fangen und Zurücksetzen von wenigen zu sehr ins Extreme geführt wird und dadurch zu viel Angriffsfläche bietet.
Das Versagen des LFVBW und DAFV liegt daran, das Entscheidungsrecht des Fischers über den Fang auf reines C&R oder abknüppeln reduziert.
Alternativen, wie die anglerfreundliche selektive Entnahme, sind gut durchzusetzten und werden nicht verfolgt.
Man kann den Leuten doch bestimmt besser klar machen, dass für einige Arten in einigen Gewässern nicht das Maßband entscheidet, ob ein Fisch auf den Teller oder zurück ins Wasser soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eine nicht zu gewinnende Debatte lostreten?|kopfkrat


Genau DAS MACHT DAMIT ABER DER VERBAND mit dieser Veröffentlichung!!

Das wieder neu in die Diskussion bringen.

*Dann besser dazu gar nix schreiben*, wenn man schon nicht Angler und das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (§1(2)) propagieren will (das hat nix mit Spaßangeln zu tun - Propgandabegriff ver(w)irrter Verbanditen) , sondern vor der spendensammelnden Schützermafia einknickt, statt zu kämpfen...

Wenn man zudem c+r (bewusst?) falsch definiert und statt einfach "fangen und zurücksetzen" dabei noch alles von Trophäenangeln, Spassangeln etc. mit reinpackt und damit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie recht gibt, statt das richtig zu stellen (Wolfsbarschmanagement , da wurde von der EU-Kommission c+r definiert für Europa: fangen und zurücksetzen - nicht mehr, nicht weniger!)

Nur die teutonobürokratischen XXXXX der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei lassen sich Definitionen vom Schützerpack vorschreiben, statt die selber zu setzen und für ihre Definition zu kämpfen.

DIE SIND KOMPLETT UNFÄHIG, was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kommunikation angeht!!!!

Einfach die Schn... halten als Verbandler, wenn man schon keine Ahnung hat, statt wieder Angler und Angeln zu verunglimpfen!!

Wer hat die den dazu gezwungen, so einen Dreck zu veröffentlichen???

Wem soll das dienen?

Wenn die schon keine Ahnung haben und noch darüber "philosophieren", was der Gesetzgeber gemeint haben könnte, weil es damals den Begriff c+r noch nicht gegeben hätte (eindeutig falsch), und das dann noch strenger als den Wortlaut der Gesetze auslegen, statt darauf zu bestehen, dass für Angler und das Angeln MAXIMAL der Wortlaut gelten darf, solche "Interessenvertreter" gehören doch.....

zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert.................................... .................................................. ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ ...........................................................................................


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man zudem c+r (bewusst?) falsch definiert und statt einfach "fangen und zurücksetzen" dabei noch alles von Trophäenangeln, Spassangeln etc. mit reinpackt und damit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie recht gibt, statt das richtig zu stellen (Wolfsbarschmanagement , da wurde von der EU-Kommission c+r definiert für Europa: fangen und zurücksetzen - nicht mehr, nicht weniger!)
> 
> 
> Wenn die schon keine Ahnung haben und noch darüber "philosophieren", was der Gesetzgeber gemeint haben könnte, weil es damals den Begriff c+r noch nicht gegeben hätte (eindeutig falsch), und das dann noch strenger als den Wortlaut der Gesetze auslegen, statt darauf zu bestehen, dass für Angler und das Angeln MAXIMAL der Wortlaut gelten darf, solche "Interessenvertreter" gehören doch.....





Der Germanicus vulgaris beäugt die ihm auferlegte, steinerne Gesetzestafel mit Respekt und Ehrfurcht.
Niemand darf die Vollkommenheit des von Oben gegebenen in Frage stellen. Änderungen sind Ketzerei.
Durch Drehen und Biegen des Wortlauts vermag er, die Weisungen der Ältesten als scharfes Schwert gegen seine Feinde zu führen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Verhalten des LFV ist für mich in dem Punkt nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll.
> Da das Fangen und Zurücksetzen nahezu durchwegs als reine Spaßangelei dasteht, findet das in einer öffentlichen Diskussion niemals die nötige Akzeptanz und würde daran auch scheitern.
> C&R würde medial in kürzester Zeit komplett zerfetzt werden, passiert teilweise schon, ohne dass von höherer Stelle darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird.
> Eine reißerische Doku über einen Paylake und das Thema ist vom Tisch.
> ...



Gerade die C&R-Debatte ließe sich im Sinne der Angler doch über einen ganz einfachen Mechanismus anstoßen: Einfach einen ausführlichen, kompetent moderierten Film über C&R-Angeln in Europa außerhalb Deutschlands drehen und medial entsprechend positionieren, und dann die Frage stellen, warum das in Deutschland nicht geht. Mit diesem Aufhänger könnte man sehr schön hinterfragen, ob Deutschland die Nachbarländer etwa als Tierquäler ansieht, weil dort ja C&R teils sogar verpflichtend ist, oder wo genau das deutsche Problem liegt.

Statt sich für solche Aktivitäten einzusetzen, haben die Verbände entschieden, sich auf die Position der Tierschützer zu stellen und anglerfeindliche Positionen zu vertreten. Das sind Verräter an den Interessen der Angler, sie lassen sich aber gern von diesen durchfüttern. 

Nur Druck von unten kann diese Situation ändern. Da sitzen Leute an der Spitze, die Feinde des Angelns sind, aber nicht dessen Interessenvertreter.


----------



## Perca3.0 (1. März 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> [...] Das Versagen des LFVBW und DAFV liegt daran, das Entscheidungsrecht des Fischers über den Fang auf reines C&R oder abknüppeln reduziert.
> Alternativen, wie die anglerfreundliche selektive Entnahme, sind gut durchzusetzten und werden nicht verfolgt.
> Man kann den Leuten doch bestimmt besser klar machen, dass für einige Arten in einigen Gewässern nicht das Maßband entscheidet, ob ein Fisch auf den Teller oder zurück ins Wasser soll.



:m Seh ich genauso.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gerade die C&R-Debatte ließe sich im Sinne der Angler doch über einen ganz einfachen Mechanismus anstoßen: Einfach einen ausführlichen, kompetent moderierten Film über C&R-Angeln in Europa außerhalb Deutschlands drehen und medial entsprechend positionieren, und dann die Frage stellen, warum das in Deutschland nicht geht. Mit diesem Aufhänger könnte man sehr schön hinterfragen, ob Deutschland die Nachbarländer etwa als Tierquäler ansieht, weil dort ja C&R teils sogar verpflichtend ist, oder wo genau das deutsche Problem liegt.
> 
> Statt sich für solche Aktivitäten einzusetzen, haben die Verbände entschieden, sich auf die Position der Tierschützer zu stellen und anglerfeindliche Positionen zu vertreten. Das sind Verräter an den Interessen der Angler, sie lassen sich aber gern von diesen durchfüttern.
> 
> Nur Druck von unten kann diese Situation ändern. Da sitzen Leute an der Spitze, die Feinde des Angelns sind, aber nicht dessen Interessenvertreter.



:m Seh ich genauso.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. März 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> Die "alten Seilschaften" wollen sich jetzt (wie im DAFV), einen Politiker (im Gespräch angeblich: Arnulf Freiherr von Eyb, CDU) holen als Präsident, "über dem" dann die "alte Garde" weiter ihr (Un)Wesen treiben kann.



Hier die Bestätigung, du bist sehr gut informiert. :m
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/128-kandidatenvorschlag-zur-praesidentenwahl-am-16-4


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Danke....

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Sollte es zu schwarz-grün oder grün-schwarz kommen, hat man sich damit als Angler den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht......
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222

Zudem ist er der Kandidat der alten Garde, die bisher die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhinderte, wieder zurück in den DAFV will und noch nichts für Angler oder das Angeln Positives geleistet hat, nur Geld für einen Riesenbürokratieapparat verbrennt (wie im DAFV halt auch).

Ein Schritt  zurück in meinen Augen, und nicht nach vorne..

Bis jetzt sind eh nur um die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W im Landesverband organisiert.

Das hat schon seine Gründe..

Und das wird dadurch sicher kaum besser werden........


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai


*Baden-Württemberg: Zurück ins anglerische Mittelalter??​*
Es kam wie es kommen musste, nun stehen vermutlich Anglern und Angeln in Baden-Württemberg schwere Zeiten bevor.
So jedenfalls nach den ersten Infos, die uns erreichten.

Wir berichteten ja sowohl hier im Thread wie auch in anderen über die Vorgänge in B-W:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416

Auf der Mitgliederversammlung des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg gestern wurde Arnulf von Eyb, kommender Juniorpartner der Grünen von der CDU, zum Präsi gewählt.

Ebenfalls wurde wohl die Rückkehr in den DAFV für weit über 150.000 Euro/Jahr beschlossen..

Interessant dabei (Demokratieverständnis ist schon was Interessantes):
Sowohl zum Abschluss Haushalt 2015, Haushaltsplan 2016 wie zum Eintritt in den DAFV gabs laut Tagesordnung (siehe: http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/verband/landesfischereitag) nur Tischvorlagen und keine vorherige Übersendung der Unterlagen an die Delegierten zum durcharbeiten und überprüfen!!

Damit sich kein Delegierter vorher informieren konnte, in wie weit diese Informationen des LFV richtig und auch vollständig waren??

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt....

Nun wird man vermutlich bald sehen, in welche Richtung das gehen soll.

Nachdem es der LFV-BW und seine Vorgängerverbände zusammen mit Gesetzgeber und Behörden bisher schon geschafft hatte (ablesbar an der immer geringer werdenden Zahl an ausgegebenen Scheinen), das Angeln in B-W immer unattraktiver zu machen, wird man schnell sehen, ob sich da was zum Positiven ändern wird.

Mit der gestrigen Entscheidung vermute ich mal:
Leider nein...

Wir werden aber sehen und beobachten - und ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit meiner Skepsis irre.......

Thomas Finkbeiner


Erweiterung 17.04. 2016

Habe gerade lange mit einem Teilnehmer gesprochen.

Hier mal zusammen gefasst dessen Erinnerungen:
Sowohl die anwesenden Pix (Grüne) wie Guido Wolf (CDU) sahen kaum eine Chance zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes, da der Verband sich selber nicht einig wäre und so die Politik nicht handeln könne (bzw. laut Pix auch für die Grünen nicht wolle).
Einzig Herr Bullinger von der FDP stand klar zu den Anglern und dem Angeln, und machte klar, dass weiterhin gilt, was die FDP auch vor der Wahl gesagt habe:
Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot (aber die FDP wird ja nicht regieren...)

Grüne wollen das Nachtangelverbot sowieso beibehalten und eher weitere Verschärfungen durchsetzen, die CDU wirds wohl schlucken, trotz ihrer Versprechungen, mit Hinweis auf Verbandsuneinigkeit.

Ich hoffe inständig, es kommt anders und der Verband setzt sich endlich wirklich mal für Angler und Angeln ein, aber alleine an dem Beispiel kann man schon erahnen, wo die Reise wieder hingehen wird in B-W...

Interessant auch, dass wohl die ganze Versammlung so hinausgezogen wurde, dass nach Schätzungen wohl zur Abstimmung über den Eintritt in den DAFV nur noch ca. die Hälfte bis 2/3 der Delegierten überhaupt anwesend gewesen sein soll.

Vielleicht wird ja mal ein Protokoll veröffentlicht, wo man das dann nachlesen kann..

Wenn das so stimmt wie berichtet, werden also meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr, und die Politik kann sich wieder auf den zerstrittenen Verband herausreden, wenns um die Verhinderung der Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes geht und genauso werden dann wohl weiter Verschärfungen abgenickt.

Auch wenn der anwesende Herr vom Jagdverband (Thomas Dietz) explizit die Delegierten gewarnt hat, dass Verschärfungen mit den Grünen eben nicht nur über Gesetze, sondern wie bei der Jagd auch über Verordnungen kommen werden.

Begriffen, dass man sich wehren muss und nicht mit den Grünen und Grünenfreunden (=Anglerfeinden) kuscheln, das haben die Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischerei in B-W wohl aber immer noch nicht, so das Fazit aus dem Telefonat...

Ich bleibe dran, werde weiter berichten und evtl. kommts ja noch zum Interview....

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS
Hier die Darstellung des LFV-BW:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...emeinsam-mit-der-politik-dem-aal-auf-der-spur


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Dann gehen wir gleich mal wieder in die konkrete Arebit, mal sehen, was dann kommt.

Den neuen Präsi natürlich gleich angeschrieben:


> Sehr geehrter Herr von Eyb,
> ich gratuliere Ihnen zur Wahl als Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg.
> 
> Als Juniorpartner der Grünen wird es sicherlich weder für Ihre Partei, noch für den bisher eher immer gegenüber Gesetzgeber und Behörden einknickenden Landesverband, leicht werden, weitere Einschnitte für Bürger in Baden-Württemberg beim Angeln zu verhindern.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls wurde wohl die Rückkehr in den DAFV für weit über 150.000 Euro/Jahr beschlossen..


Herr, schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel!
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Was würds bringen?
Verbanditen haben doch über Jahrzehnte erfolgreich gelernt, auszuweichen...
;-)))))))))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Da gehen 150.000 Ocken p.a.
durch den Kamin.

Der weisse Rauch zeigt,das hier Narren erfolgreich Nieten gewählt haben[emoji6]


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Hast du Details über das Abstimmungsergebnis dazu?
Da die großen BW-Vereine doch eher contra DAFV stehen, waren die etwa gar nicht da ...weil sie für sich das Thema Landesverband gleich mit abgehakt haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ne, die genauen Zahlen zur Abstimmung kenn ich nicht..

Das Präsidium soll dafür gewesen, noch zu warten - wer sich aber eben weder eindeutig pro oder contra orientiert, sondern mit "warten wir mal", der wird eben dann auch mit einer Abstimmungsniederlage belohnt.

Das NDS-Präsidium hatte ja immer ne klare Meinung, und dann auch innerhalb eines Jahres von 60% pro DAFV auf 85% pro Kündigung beim DAFV geschafft - geht aber nur mit klarer Haltung und das auch erklären, warum.

Wer, wie wohl das LFV-BW-Präsidium, zu so einem wichtigen Thema nur Tischvorlagen verteilt, so dass die Delegierten nicht vollständig, umfassend und vor allem rechtzeitig informiert sein können - und wenn das Präsidium ja eigentlich auch wieder in den DAFV will, aber jetzt eben noch nicht - der braucht sich dann bei so einem Rumeierkurs nicht wundern, wenns ne Klatsche gibt..

Mal sehen, ob das Präsidium jetzt einen auf "die Wahl war halt so" macht oder ob die  wie das NDS-Präsidium damals Rückgrat zeigen und zu den Fakten steht (was ja immer nur heissen kann, raus ausm DAFV)..

Einige Vereine waren stinksauer, ich denke dass das Konsequenzen haben könnte.

Erste, wie der WAV Stuttgart, sind ja eh schon raus...

Da werden wohl weitere folgen, die sich von der Fusion mehr versprochen hatten (analog DAFV, da schliesst sich dann der Kreis wieder ;-)))

Warum sollte man aktuell 10 Euro dem LFV bezahlen, man munkelt nach der Sperre durch Fusion sollen schon 13 - 15 Euro/Zahler/Jahr kommen, wenn keinerlei Leistung für Angler und Angeln entgegen steht und nun noch der Bundesverband als unnützer Fresser mitfinanziert werden muss???


----------



## Darket (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Oh Mann, wenn das Interview zustande käme, wäre ich da doch sehr gespannt drauf.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Das mit dem Wiedereintritt war klar, nachdem die Versammlung des Bereichs Nordwürtttemberg den Antrag auf die Liste gesetzt hatte.
Antragsteller war der Castingreferent Nordwürttemberg der bejammert hatte, dass man an keinen Verbandscastingveranstaltungen mitmachen kann. Dafür, dass jetzt ca. 5 Leute zu irgendwelchen Meisterschaften fahren, auf Verbandskosten, gibt man dann ca. 180 000€ / Jahr an den Verband aus. Die Reisekosten etc muss dann auch noch der Landesverband tragen.
Aber wer wie der ehemalige VfG einfach ein Grundstück im Kaufwert von 250 000 € noch vor der Fusion an die RheinNeckar Pachtgemeinschaft verschenkt, in der der ehemalige VFG Präsident Reuther Vorstand ist, der hat doch längst jede Bodenhaftung verloren.
Die meisten größeren Anglerverein haben inzwischen kapiert dass  Lottospielen mit dem Geld vermutlich ertragreicher wäre wie Verbandsbeiträge zu bezahlen.
Aber wenn Vereine wie Karlsruhe, die alleine größer sind wie der badische Sportfischerverband, ca. 70 000 €/Jahr an Beiträgen für nichts bezahlen und die Mitglieder das mitmachen wird sich insgesamt auch nichts ändern. Die ca. 800 kleineren Angelvereine haben das Sagen und bestimmen was der Verband macht. Ne, die bestimmen nichts, die nicken ab was vom "Verband" gemacht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Darket schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn das Interview zustande käme, wäre ich da doch sehr gespannt drauf.


Hab ne lange Liste Fragen....

Und ich häng ja eh der CDU im Kreuz wg. Koalitionsverhandlungen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416, der neue Präsi von Eyb gehört ja auch zur Landtagsfraktion der CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen), mal sehen, ob er sich da absagen traut..



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aber wenn Vereine wie Karlsruhe, die alleine größer sind wie der badische Sportfischerverband, ca. 70 000 €/Jahr an Beiträgen für nichts bezahlen und die Mitglieder das mitmachen wird sich insgesamt auch nichts ändern.


Dazu nur:
abwarten.............

Da soll angeblich der neue Präsi schon einbestellt sein....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Antragsteller war der Castingreferent Nordwürttemberg der bejammert hatte, dass man an keinen Verbandscastingveranstaltungen mitmachen kann. Dafür, dass jetzt ca. 5 Leute zu irgendwelchen Meisterschaften fahren, auf Verbandskosten, gibt man dann ca. 180 000€ / Jahr an den Verband aus. Die Reisekosten etc muss dann auch noch der Landesverband tragen.



Würden die endlich 'ne eigene Truppe aufstellen,könnte man sich das jammern(auf hohem Niveau) sparen und Anglerverbände könnten sich ANGELthemen widmen.


----------



## Darket (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ich finde ja ernsthaft, unabhängig davon, dass mich das nicht unmittelbar betrifft, dass sich da eine große Chance für den neuen Präsidenten bietet, sich mit einem der größten Kritiker seines Verbandes zusammen und auseinander zu setzen. Es mag ihm wenig bedeuten, aber meine Anerkennung hätte er dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Von Eyb ist im Gegensatz zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, wenigstens Angler - noch bin ich nicht einer seiner ärgsten Kritiker, davon ab, sondern wirklich nur von den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden in B-W (was leider durch die Fusion (wie im Bund ja auch) nicht besser wurde).

Aus Erfahrung mit Verbänden in B-W seh ich da aber momentan eben kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels, sondern nur ein großes, trübes, tiefes schwarzes Loch.

Sollte er meine Befürchtungen kompetent zerstreuen können UND dann auch tatkräftig den Verband von einem anglerfeindlichen Selbstverwaltungsverband zu einem Dienstleistungsverband für Angler und das Angeln umbauen können/wollen/dürfen, hätte er in mir nen neuen und treuen Kumpel..

Wie er das als Abgeordneter machen will und da noch die Geschäftsführer, die bis jetzt die Macht unter sich aufteilten (und denen manche nachsagen, dass die ja keinen Stress mit Behörden wollen und deswegen bisher nie aufmuckten sondern immer alles abnickten (Nachtangelverbot inkl.)  - organisierte Angelfischer zahlen ja trotzdem (bisher)), in Schach halten will, darauf bin ich gespannt...

Es liegt aber ja nur an ihm..............

Marionette oder Präsi, die Frage stellte sich ja schon beim DAFV...


----------



## Darket (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Du bist aber der wohl lautstärkste und wahrscheinlich auch schärfste Kritiker seines Verbandes. Im Grunde ist Deine Interviewanfrage eine Riesenchance für ihn, weil er sich relativ unvorbelastet als Person dem stellen und damit ein Signal setzen könnte. Wohlgemerkt schreibe ich das nicht, weil ich glaube, dass es passiert, sondern als bloße Feststellung was sein könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

nicht vergessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Nach unserem bereits stattgefundenen Hintergrundgespräch im November letzten Jahres (siehe Mails unten)



Sollte er sich an das Gespräch erinnern und die Vielzahl von Fakten, mit denen er damals schon von mir konfrontiert wurde (wir haben ca. 2 Stunden telefoniert),...........................................................................
:g:g:g


----------



## cycofish (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Heute am Wasser haben wir uns gefragt, was Menschen dazu treibt Polemik und Stimmungsmache zu betrieben – gerade dann, wenn man zu den Administratoren dieses Forums gehört. Erbärmlich fällt mir dazu ein. Anstatt sich Gedanken zu machen, wie es um die Angelfischerei in ein paar Jahren steht, wenn man weder auf Bundes- noch auf EU-Ebene Einfluss nimmt – passt ins Bild der Öffentlichkeit vom „stupiden" Angler. Die Kommentare zu diesem Thread verdichten größtenteils dieses Bild. Alles und jedes positive Signal, wird mit Skepsis, hanebüchen konstruierten Szenarien und dem Herauskramen oller Kamellen begegnet. Es zeigt, dass die Werte wie Ethik und Haltung langsam auf der Strecke bleiben. Es geht nicht um persönliche Vorteile an einem Wasser o.ä., es geht darum, dass wir Angler an unseren Gewässern nicht noch mehr Einschränkungen in Zukunft erfahren müssen. Dazu ist ein starker Verband notwendig, auch wenn der ein oder andere Funktionär einem nicht passt. Ich bin viel an unterschiedlichen Gewässern unterwegs – und es sind oft die vereinspolitischen Themen, die mit Blick nach hinten und nicht nach vorne gerichtet sind. Die Mitglieder selbst haben oft noch weniger Interesse als die Vorstandschaft sich mit den übergerordneten Themen zu befassen – regt sich dann aber auf, wenn es um gesetzliche Regelungen geht, die nicht mehr zu beeinflussen sind. Mit dem Anglerboard haben Sie Herr Finkenbeiner die Möglichkeit guten Journalismus zu betreiben und nicht Profilierungssucht. Es ist schön, wenn Sie sich als „freier Angler" sehen. Es bleibt zu wünschen, dass wir diese Freiheit nicht von „dritten" genommen bekommen, weil wir am Schreibtisch Maulaffenfeil in Foren halten, anstatt Schulterschluss mit den „Aktiven" zu halten. Nein, ich bin kein direktes Verbandsmitglied, aber ich bin Angler mit Leidenschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



cycofish schrieb:


> . Anstatt sich Gedanken zu machen, wie es um die Angelfischerei in ein paar Jahren steht, wenn man weder auf Bundes- noch auf EU-Ebene Einfluss nimmt


Genau darüber mache ich mir Gedanken, eben weil zigfach bewiesen wurde, dass eben der DAFV unter Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan genau das nicht leisten kann (man denke nur an die gescheiterte Gruppe im Europaparlament wo dann eine fast gleichlautende Kaffeerunde ausserhalb des Parlamentes gegründet wurde oder wie das BfN den DAFV nicht mal eingeladen hat als Spartenverband - alles nachlesbar und bewiesen).
Wer daher wie der LFV-BW den DAFV unterstützt, entzieht Geld, Personal und Ressourcen möglichen, anglerfreundlichen Alternativen, die dadurch nicht entstehen können.
Und gehört damit zu den Totengräbern des Angelns in Deutschland.

Gerade an Hand der zurückgehenden Zahl der Scheine in B-W, während die Zahl in fast ganz Deutschland steigt, ist auch mit die glorreiche Arbeit der Verbände in B-W mi Kuschen vor Gesetzgeber, Behörden und Grünen zu sehen.....

Man kann nun natürlich hoffen, dass man aus den Totengräbern des Angelns aus den baden-württembergischen Selbstverwaltungsverbändchen und ihrem Fusionskonstrukt,  plötzlich die Geburtsthelfer für einen den Anglern und dem Angeln dienenden und sich gegen Gesetzgeber und Behörden wehrenden Dienstleistungsverband für Angler macht...

Man kann, man muss es aber nicht...
Man kann auch seinen Verstand einschalten, dann sieht man selber schnell, wohin das führen wird.

Wenn Herr von Eyb das ändern will:
Meinen Segen hat er, ich wünsche ihm viel Kraft bei dieser Herausforderung und sichere dann auch meine Unterstützung zu.

Angebot zum Interview steht................


----------



## Mollebulle (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

@cycofish

Guter Beitrag, seh´ ich auch so ...... |good:

Einschränkung: "erbärmlich"  finde ich nicht passend .......


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



cycofish schrieb:


> Dazu ist ein starker Verband notwendig, auch wenn der ein oder andere Funktionär einem nicht passt.



Kann man das so lassen oder muss das weg?
Beim LFVBW ist die Sache nicht so einfach, da der Verband alles andere als ein nutzloses Konstrukt ist.
Da läuft viel Gutes für Angler, wie Fischerlehrgänge, Jagst letztes Jahr, Wanderfische...
Dann ist es um so trauriger, dass 150.000€ an einen Dachverband gehen, der sehr viel verbockt, oder gar nichts unternimmt.
Solche Aktionen vergraulen die Leute, die einen Verband voranbringen möchten.
Beim LFVBW ist es aber noch nicht zu spät und ich denke, dass der auch in Zukunft noch sinnvolles leistet.

Wenn ein Verband aber in größerem Ausmaß versagt, ist das reine Erhalten der Struktur eine anglerfeindliche Verschwendung von Personen, Zeit und Geld.
Der Sprung ins kalte Wasser der vorübergehenden Kopflosigkeit auf Bundesebene ist kürzer und schmerzloser als auf das Erstarken des DAFV´s zu warten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ja, ein starker Verband ist notwendig.
Der LFVBW ist das auf jeden Fall nicht. Die Funktioäre sagen zwar, sie wollen den LFVBW zu einem starken Verband machen. Sie können aber kein Konzept dazu vorweisen wiee und wann sie das erreichen wollen.
Es sind weitgehend bis auf Nordwürttemberg die bisherigen, nicht wirklich erfolgreichen Präsidenten jetzt als Vize im Amt. Von Eyb ist neu und wird sich beweisen müssen. Aber wie, ohne Strategie, ohne Plan, immer nur, wir machen das in Zukunft besser.
Was hat denn der LFV BW bisher politisch erreicht? In den letzten 10 Jahren?
Ich Liste das mal alles hier auf:
|krach:
|gr:
|evil:
#d
:r
:c
|uhoh:
|bigeyes
|kopfkrat
|abgelehn




An  wirklich mehr oder sinnvolles kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Erweiterung zum Artikel
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4508430#post4508430

Erweiterung 17.04. 2016

Habe gerade lange mit einem Teilnehmer gesprochen.

Hier mal zusammen gefasst dessen Erinnerungen:
Sowohl die anwesenden Pix (Grüne) wie Guido Wolf (CDU) sahen kaum eine Chance zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes, da der Verband sich selber nicht einig wäre und so die Politik nicht handeln könne (bzw. laut Pix auch für die Grünen nicht wolle).
Einzig Herr Bullinger von der FDP stand klar zu den Anglern und dem Angeln, und machte klar, dass weiterhin gilt, was die FDP auch vor der Wahl gesagt habe:
Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot (aber die FDP wird ja nicht regieren...)

Grüne wollen das Nachtangelverbot sowieso beibehalten und eher weitere Verschärfungen durchsetzen, die CDU wirds wohl schlucken, trotz ihrer Versprechungen, mit Hinweis auf Verbandsuneinigkeit.

Ich hoffe inständig, es kommt anders und der Verband setzt sich endlich wirklich mal für Angler und Angeln ein, aber alleine an dem Beispiel kann man schon erahnen, wo die Reise wieder hingehen wird in B-W...

Interessant auch, dass wohl die ganze Versammlung so hinausgezogen wurde, dass nach Schätzungen wohl zur Abstimmung über den Eintritt in den DAFV nur noch ca. die Hälfte bis 2/3 der Delegierten überhaupt anwesend gewesen sein soll.

Vielleicht wird ja mal ein Protokoll veröffentlicht, wo man das dann nachlesen kann..

Wenn das so stimmt wie berichtet, werden also meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr, und die Politik kann sich wieder auf den zerstrittenen Verband herausreden, wenns um die Verhinderung der Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes geht und genauso werden dann wohl weiter Verschärfungen abgenickt.

Auch wenn der anwesende Herr vom Jagdverband (Thomas Dietz) explizit die Delegierten gewarnt hat, dass Verschärfungen mit den Grünen eben nicht nur über Gesetze, sondern wie bei der Jagd auch über Verordnungen kommen werden.

Begriffen, dass man sich wehren muss und nicht mit den Grünen und Grünenfreunden (=Anglerfeinden) kuscheln, das haben die Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischerei in B-W wohl aber immer noch nicht, so das Fazit aus dem Telefonat...

Ich bleibe dran, werde weiter berichten und evtl. kommts ja noch zum Interview....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## cycofish (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau darüber mache ich mir Gedanken, eben weil zigfach bewiesen wurde, dass eben der DAFV unter Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan genau das nicht leisten kann (man denke nur an die gescheiterte Gruppe im Europaparlament wo dann eine fast gleichlautende Kaffeerunde ausserhalb des Parlamentes gegründet wurde oder wie das BfN den DAFV nicht mal eingeladen hat als Spartenverband - alles nachlesbar und bewiesen).
> Die Vergangenheit muss man(n) irgendwann ruhen lassen. Der neue Verband hat sicherlich noch einiges zu bewegen, damit alle Kräfte an einem Strang für uns Angler ziehen.
> 
> Wer daher wie der LFV-BW den DAFV unterstützt, entzieht Geld, Personal und Ressourcen möglichen, anglerfreundlichen Alternativen, die dadurch nicht entstehen können.
> ...



......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



cycofish schrieb:


> Die Vergangenheit muss man(n) irgendwann ruhen lassen. Der neue Verband hat sicherlich noch einiges zu bewegen, damit alle Kräfte an einem Strang für uns Angler ziehen.


Die vom DAFV haben jetzt aktuell in 3 Jahren um/über 6 Millionen Anglerkohle verbraten für null Ergebniss - das hat nix mit Vergangenheit ruhen lassen zu tun. Jede Firma, die fusionieren und danach so handeln würde, wäre pleite. 
Zudem war das mit dem BfN erst jetzt in diesen Wochen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350), nicht in der "Vergangenheit"...
Auch alles bewiesen und nachlesbar.
Nur weil organisierte Angelfischer weiter dumpf und stumpf bezahlen, kann dieser DAFV existieren - und die sind weiter entfernt damit anzufangen gut arbeiten, als je zuvor - Im Gegenteil: 
Der DAFV hat es geschafft, die organisierte Angelfischerschaft schlimmer zu spalten als zu der Zeit, als es noch 2 Dachverbände gab. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314908



cycofish schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der zurückgehenden Scheine hat doch viele Ursachen… Überalterte Vereine und Vereinsstrukturen, mangelndes Interesse am Angelsport, .


Wie gesagt, komisch dass in anderen Bundesländern steigende Anglerzahlen und auch steigende Zahlen in Vereinen und Verbänden zu belegen sind (wird von denen ja selber veröffentlicht, Sachsen und MeckPomm z. B.).



cycofish schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob Quantität an Scheinen der Maßstab sein soll oder Qualität der Menschen, die unsere Gewässer hegen und pflegen sollen. Ich dendiere zu Qualität.


Genau die Art von Einstellung, die es Anglerfeinden so leicht macht, wenn die Verbandler sich selber als die"besseren", sich moralish/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden Angler sehen - und andere verunglimpfen.

*Ich tendiere inzwischen angesichts dessen fast schon zu einem Anglerschutzverband, der Angler vor den Funktionären organisierter Angelfischern schützt..*



cycofish schrieb:


> Herrn von Eyb ist seit ein paar Tagen im AmICh t, daher sollten wir Ihm und seinem Stab Zeit gewähren.


Habe ihm ja ein Interviewangebot gemacht, es liegt an ihm, ob er sich und seine Ziele erklären will oder nicht..

Dazu auch noch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe gerade lange mit einem Teilnehmer gesprochen.
> 
> Hier mal zusammen gefasst dessen Erinnerungen:
> Sowohl die anwesenden Pix (Grüne) wie Guido Wolf (CDU) sahen kaum eine Chance zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes, *da der Verband sich selber nicht einig wäre und so die Politik nicht handeln könne* (bzw. laut Pix auch für die Grünen nicht wolle).
> ...



*Es dürfte nicht allzulange dauern und recht schnell gehen!*

Man wird ja nach den Koalitionsverhandlungen jetzt dann auch sehen, ob das Nachtangelverbot, wie von der CDU (damit auch von von Eyb) versprochen, abgeschafft wird.

Und/oder wie sich dann der LFV-BW positionieren wird.

Das kann man sich ja aber denken,*wenn Politiker auf dem Fischereitag schon sagten, dass wie bisher auch immer von der Politik vorgeschoben, die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots  an der herrschenden Uneinigkeit im LFV-BW scheitern würde!!*

Wer braucht einen solchen Verband, der seinen Anglern nicht mal einfach das Nachtangeln erlauben will??



> *Zumal JEDER VEREIN , der das will, AN SEINEM GEWÄSSER auch OHNE Nachtangelvebot das Nachtangeln verbieten könnte!*
> 
> Aber die Vereine die das Nachtangeln erlauben wollen, könnten OHNE Nachtangelverbot dann nachts angeln lassen - damit wäre keiner benachteiligt oder ausgegrenzt.
> 
> *MIT Nachtangelverbot werden aber immer die Vereine und Angler ausgegrenzt, die nachts ans Wasser wollen oder das an ihren Gewässern erlauben!*


Auch hier spaltet also der LFV-BW in unnötiger Weise wie auch der DAFV!!!

So gesehen passen diese anglerfeindlichen Spalterverbände schon zusammen..

Und wie das jetzt dann bei einer Koalition der CDU als Juniorpartner mit den Grünen kommen wird, die weitere Verschärfungen schon angekündigt haben, wenn der Verband dann von einem Juniorpartner der Grünen mit geführt wird???

Oder, anders gesagt, nach meiner Meinung:
Wer solche Verbände hat wie den LFV-BW und den DAFV, der braucht nun wirklich keine PETA mehr, um Anglern zu schaden.



Wir bleiben dran und werden berichten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Hier die Darstellung des LFV-BW:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...emeinsam-mit-der-politik-dem-aal-auf-der-spur


----------



## Deep Down (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



cycofish schrieb:


> ......



Bis auf das Argument "Patriotismus", welches auch eher Emotionen anspricht, habe ich jetzt nichts Substantielles in Ihrem Beitrag pro DAFV im Hinblick auf einen starken Verband auffinden können. Vielmehr erschöpft sich der Inhalt Ihres Beitrages in Wiederholungen altbekannter Phrasen und erneuten Durchhalteparolen.

So ist, bleibt und wird das Nichts.

Btw: Wenn man Ihren Beitrag zitieren möchte, dann erscheinen bezeichnender Weise auch tatsächlich nur die obigen Punkte! Da Einzelnes herauskopieren und zusammenzustellen lohnt aber aus obigen Gründen eh nicht.


----------



## muddyliz (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



cycofish schrieb:


> ...mit dem Ziel den LFV-BW so zu formen, dass daraus ein starkes Organ als Stimme der Angler in BW wird....


Und genau deswegen wird das Geld *im Land BW* gebraucht, und nicht für einen DAFV, der so gut wie nichts für das Angeln sowie die Anglerinnen und Angler auf Bundesebene oder auf europäischer Ebene tut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Offtopic an:
Nachdem ja die Schwaben als sparsam bezeichnet werden, muss uns diese Geldverschwendung an den DAFV - statt das Geld im Land zu behalten - von den Badensern eingebrockt worden sein ....

;-)))))))))))))))))))))

Offtopic aus


----------



## Darket (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Was hat denn Patriotismus mit Angelverbänden zu tun? Ist die Mitgliedschaft da jetzt so eine Art heilige Pflicht fürs Vaterland? LFV-BW oder Tod?


----------



## glavoc (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

na dazu passt dann ja wohl auch die "Dolchstoßlegende".....ohne Worte....

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolchstoßlegende

Klar, Schuld sind immer die Kritiker^^ hehe, statt sich mit der mMn richtigen Kritik auseinanderzusetzen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

ja, was erwartest Du denn von Verbanditen und Verbandlerfreunden?

Zugeben von Fehlern?

Und in B-W schon zweimal nicht, wo ja angeblich eh alles mehr oder weniger von den GF gesteuert und kontrolliert wird, denen es egal ist, wer  unter ihnen Präsi ist, solange sie ihre Kohle kriegen und nicht für Angler kämpfen müssen, sondern mit Gesetzgeber, Behörden und Grünen kuscheln können.....


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



glavoc schrieb:


> na dazu passt dann ja wohl auch die "Dolchstoßlegende".....ohne Worte....
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolchstoßlegende
> 
> Klar, Schuld sind immer die Kritiker^^ hehe, statt sich mit der mMn richtigen Kritik auseinanderzusetzen....



Schön wärs, bei der offensiven Anglerfeindlichkeit seitens des DAFV kann weder von Hinterhältig noch von Legende die Rede sein.


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Warum die wieder in den DAFV eintretten ?
Der eheamlige VFG hat zum Beispiel nach dem Austritt die Beiträge nicht um 3€ gesenkt sondern das Geld einfach eingesackt. Und das bei 28 000 Mitgliedern.
Bei den andern Verbänden scheint es ähnlich zu sein dass die Beiträge nicht gesenkt wurden nachdem man nicht mehr im Bundesverband ist.
Dann haben auf der Versammlung welche gesagt, wenn wir schon zahlen müssen, dann soll der LFVBW das Geld nicht einfach einsacken sondern die zugesagte Leistung dafür bieten. Dann haben halt viele gesagt, wenn wir eh schon zahlen dann halt auch wieder rein in den Verband.
So wurde dann auch abgestimmt. "Durchdacht, qualifiziert" und vom LFVBW ein Musterbeispiel einer Arbeitsprobe.

@Cyrofisch, es ist ja schön dass du Hoffnung hast, aber du wirst entäuscht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schön wärs, bei der offensiven Anglerfeindlichkeit seitens des DAFV kann weder von Hinterhältig noch von Legende die Rede sein.



Der LFV-BW ist genauso anglerfeindlich wie der DAFV..

Lies Dir mal diese gequirlte ....................... durch, die weder juristisch, faktisch noch sonstwie so haltbar ist, wie von denen veröffentlicht:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/117-catch-release

Und warum ein Verband so ein Thema OHNE Not überhaupt aufmacht, statt darauf hinzuweisen, dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen schon immer Teil des Fischereimanagements war (selbst dann, wenn man zu Angeln nur zur Verwertung stehen würde), das kann nur dann Sinn ergeben, wenn dieser Verband eben in sich schon anglerfeindlich ist und manche Angler einfach ausgrenzen will und damit Angeln als solches und auch die Angler insgesamt diskreditiert ..



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Bei den andern Verbänden scheint es ähnlich zu sein dass die Beiträge nicht gesenkt wurden nachdem man nicht mehr im Bundesverband ist.


Der LSFV-NDS gibt die 3 Euro seinen Vereinen zurück, ab 2017, wenn die raus sind.
Landesverbandsbeitrag dann:
4,50 Euro!!

Dafür wehren die sich auch gegen Behörden und Gesetzgeber (und sind dabei erfolgreich), haben dafür nur 4 Festangestellte und 3 Büro/Schreibkräfte (teils Teilzeit), und ein kleines, funktionierendes Präsidium für 90.000 Mitglieder!!!.. 

Vergleiche das mit B-W (momentan 14 oder 15 Festangestellte, 10 Euro Beitrag im Moment, ab 2018 sollen es ja wohl 13 werden (soll irgendwo in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag stehen, hab ich noch nicht geguckt), für knappe 60.000 Zahler!!!,..

Und dann schaue, was der LFV-BW real für Angler und das Angeln (und nicht nur Selbstverwaltung und Selbstbeweihräucherung) erreicht hat für diese Kohle mit diesem ausufernden Personal (oder auch seine Vorgängerverbände) - damits Dich schaudert....

Scheinbar sind im LFV-BW organisierte Angelfischer einfach Masochisten mit zu viel Geld und zu wenig Ahnung ........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Schlechtes Zeichen für Angler in B-W:
Wenn das so glatt läuft, wie hier die Stimme heute berichtet, gehören mit Sicherheit weder angelnde Bürger, Jäger, Bauern, Landbevölkerung etc. zu den Gewinnern...
http://www.stimme.de/suedwesten/nac...sich-auf-wesentliche-Inhalte;art19070,3624372

Da würde ich drauf wetten, dass die alle von der CDU geopfert werden für die Macht unter den Grünen als Juniorpartner..

Geschweige denn, dass das klare Wahlversprechen der CDU gegenüber den angelnden Bürgern, abschaffen des Nachtangelverbotes, eingehalten werden wird..

Mal sehen wie es kommt, ich hoffe, ich irre mich.

Meine Fragen an die Fraktion wie an den Präsi des LFV-BW, den CDUler (Landtagsabegeordneter) von Eyb, sind jedenfalls unabhängig des Ausgangs in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

N24 meldet gerade Einigung in Baden-Württemberg auf eine neue Regierung unter Führung der Grünen und Beteiligung der CDU als Juniorpartner.

Je 5 Ministerien an Grüne und CDU.

Ein gutes Zeichen:
Bonde soll durch einen Minister der CDU im Ministerium für Ländliche Räume abgelöst werden.

Namen wie Inhalte und Auswirkungen auf Angler sind aber noch nicht bekannt.

Wir werden nach der Vorstellung von Vertrag und Personal morgen natürlich nachhaken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Habe natürlich umgehend die Abgeordneten der CDU im Landtag angemailt, Mailadressen hatte ich ja noch ;-)  :


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> nachdem wir gestern Abend die Nachricht hörten, dass der Koalitionsvertrag mit  der CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen steht, wollen wir natürlich direkt nachfragen, wann nun konkret endlich das Nachtangelverbot laut der klaren Aussage der CDU vor der Wahl abgeschafft wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ministerium "Umwelt" geht an die Grünen!
Da brauchste mit  einem Minister für "Ländliche Räume" nicht hoffen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Doch, weil der zuständig für Fischerei/Angeln ist (ist quasi Landwirtschaftsminister)..

Wobei "hoffen" natürlich bei B-W-Politik(ern) und Verbandlern eh ein Begriff ist, der nicht so recht passt..


----------



## Smanhu (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Also ich glaube einfach nicht daran, dass die das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen. Zuviel Beton und jetzt auch noch die Grünen als stärkste Partei. Wäre natürlich toll wenn ich mich täusche aber nach der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre müsste da Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen bevor die das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

schlechte Nachrichten: Ministerium "Ländlicher Raum" wurde zwar der CDU zugeschlagen, aber komplett entkernt - vermutlich ist Fischerei und Jagd im Umweltministerium bei den Grünen gelandet. Noch nicht verifiziert.

Würde das so stimmen, hätte der neue Präsident des LFV-BW, von Eyb,  gleich als erste Amtshandlung die Angler verraten, wenn er dem so (er ist ja Abgeordneter der CDU im Landtag) zu gestimmt hätte oder dann einer Koalition mit den Grünen noch zustimmen würde..

Wir werden sehen.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Dazu gibts ein (Wahl)Sprichwort,in dem der Kausalzusammenhang zwischen Borstenviecher 
und Trögen erläutert wird[emoji6]


----------



## Mulich (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ja...dann geht's mind. für weitere fünf Jahre in die Pfalz bzw. nach Bayern
zum Nachtfischen. Macht auch umwelttechnisch Sinn jedes Mal dafür 30 Ltr. Sprit in die Umwelt zu blasen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Politikern und Verbandlern brauchste aber nicht mit Argumenten und Vernunft kommen...

Da zählen Macht und Ideologie, Angler und Argumente bleiben da im Normalfall schlicht auf der Strecke..

Hoffe immer noch, mich zu irren..


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Nach meinen Informationen wird der Naturschutz aus dem MLR  zum  Umweltministerium gehen.
Fischerei und Jagd bleiben beim MLR und Hauck wird der Minister.
Der ist zumindest zugänglicher wie Bonde. Der soll ja die Finanzen bekommen. Vielleicht sägen ihn aber die Grünen ab, den mag eh keiner und jetzt mit der Affäre gibt es vielleicht eine Mehrheit gegen ihn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Bonde hat doch schon gesagt, dass er nicht mehr Minister wird..

Gurr-Hirsch ist auch im Gespräch für Ländliche Räume.

Und die Grünen haben schon bei den Sozen versucht, Jagd und Fischerei ins Umweltministerium zu ziehen (haben die Sozen immerhin verhindert). Von daher würde ich nicht ausschliessen, dass das diesmal geklappt hat..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Ich hatte zwar die CDU-Abgeordneten alle angemailt - da hat aber momentan scheinbar keiner Lust zu antworten (schlechtes Zeichen, wie sich jeder denken kann, nachdem sich einige VOR dem Koalitionsvertrag ja noch schnell und direkt gemeldet hatten).

Den Koalitionsvertrag, so wie ihn Thomas Strobl an die CDU - Mitglieder versendet hat, habe ich natürlich trotzdem erhalten und durchgeackert - in Bezug auf das, was Angler direkt betreffen könnte.

Zum Thema Nachtangelverbot stand nichts drin, das wird wohl (da Verordnung) entweder über das Ministerium "ländliche Räume (CDU)" oder "Umwelt (Grüne)" geregelt werden, je nachdem, wer da am Ende zuständig ist.

2 Punkte, Angler ins Nachdenken bringen könnten, habe ich dennoch gefunden.

Ausdrücklich wird von den Grünen und ihrem Juniorpartner, der CDU, das Tierwohl betont, dass (wörtlich!) Tier Mitgeschöpfe seien - und daher auch besonderen Schutz der neuen Regierung geniessen sollen. 

Hier ist dann wohl die CDU voll eingeknickt, für die jetzt scheinbar Tiere auch wichtiger zu werden scheinen als Bürger, so wie es ja schon Politik der Grünen ist.

Der zweite Punkt ist, dass sowohl Grüne (eh klar) wie nun auch CDU vor allem die kleine Wasserkraft ausbauen wollen.

Roter Strom soll nun wohl grün verblendet werden.. (was dazu der neue Präsi vom LFV-BW, der CDU-Abgeordnete von Eyb sagen wird, dürfte auch interessant werden...)

Und damit weitere Fischhäckselanlagen vor allem an Bächen und kleineren Flüssen fördern wollen - wie das mit dem zuvor angesprochenen Tierschutz zusammen passen, wissen eh nur praxisferne Grüne und die nun scheinbar jeden Dreck abnickenden CDUler..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Die Grünen haben den Entwurf auch veröffentlicht:
https://www.gruene-bw.de/app/uploads/2016/05/GrueneBW-Koalitionsvertrag-2016-Entwurf.pdf


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Hallo Thomas,
diesen Brief habe ich  2013  vor der Wahl an Untersteller geschickt.
Als Antwort kam eine Larifari Antwort. Man solle doch den Kindern erklären wie wichtig der Strom aus Wasserkraft ist. Kein Satz zu den toten Fischen.
Ich werde aber wieder schreiben dass die Kinder das nicht verstehen. Dann bin ich mal auf die Antwort gespannt. Bestimmt habe ich es dann falsch erklärt.

Grün wenn's passt. Ansonsten halt Politiker, in diesem Zusammenhang fast ein Schimpfwort.


Sehr geehrter Minister  Untersteller,

  ich wende mich heute an Sie, als oberste Instanz in Sachen Umweltschutz, zu dem ich auch den Tierschutz zähle. Sollte ich dabei doch im  falschen  Ministerium gelandet sein bitte ich um Weiterleitung dieses Schreibens an ihren geschätzten Ministerkollegen.
  Mit Aufmerksamkeit verfolge ich die Planungen für neue Windkraftanlagen und erkenne dabei immer öfters, dass solche Anlagen nicht gebaut werden dürfen wenn geschützte Vögel (z.B. Rotmilan)  und Säugetiere (z.B. Fledermäuse) durch diese Anlagen vermeintlich  gefährdet werden können. 
  Mein Problem ist nun, wie erkläre ich unseren Jugendlichen im Verein oder Schulklassen beim Unterricht (Projekt, Fischer machen Schule)  den Werteunterschied zwischen tatsächlich in Kraftwerken millionenfach getöteten Fischen, die zum Teil auch unter besonderem Schutz stehen (Aal)  oder einem Vogel, der eventuell gefährdet ist. 
  Ich denke und erwarte von Ihnen eine plausible Erklärung dafür, die auch Kinder mit relativ  geradlinigen Denkstrukturen nachvollziehen können.
  Eine zeitnahe Antwort, aber sicher noch vor der Wahl,  sollte bei den vorliegenden Sachverhalten und Erkenntnissen dazu  erwartet werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, nach ersten Antworten durch CDU-Abgeordnete (nicht zum veröffentlichen) will wohl die CDU selber nichts unternehmen wie versprochen.

Sie wollen drauf warten, bis der Verband aktiv wird..

Das wäre dann ein klarer Bruch des Wahlversprechens.

Man erinnere sich:


			
				CDU B-W schrieb:
			
		

> Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. *Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*


Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149

Ich habe  natürlich geantwortet:


> Sehr geehrt..............................,
> dass leider die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei nicht gerade anglerfreundlich bzw. konkret anglerfeindlich agierten, ist nichts Neues.
> Und das haben wir als Medium ja schon lange beleuchtet und darüber berichtet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...en-schwarzen-koalitionsvertrag-a-1091201.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

und nun stehts fest:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...-schwarz-in-baden-wuerttemberg-a-1091244.html

schwere Zeiten für Angler, wage ich zu prophezeien.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Das mit Hauk als zuständiger Minister scheint sich zu verdichten:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...ister/-/id=1622/did=17409330/nid=1622/x83fts/

Den kennt man schon (aus 2009):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-09/angelminister-antworten-baden-wuerttemberg.html


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

Supergau in Baden-Württemberg
Der Vorsitzende des Nabu in Baden-Württemberg, Andre Baumann wird Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium.
Baumann ist Hardcore Vogelschützer, befürworter der Wasserkraft und war bisher Einflüsterer bei Bonde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Und es ist noch nicht raus, ob Jagd und Fischerei vom Landwirtschafts- ins Umweltministerium kommen werden..


----------

